# Schönen Nikolaus!



## XellDinch (6. Dezember 2008)

Moin,
ich wünsche der kompletten Buffed Community und dem Buffed Team ein Schönes Nikolaus Fest mit Reichlich Gefüllten Schuhen.

Macht euch einen Schönen Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

XellDinch


----------



## Technocrat (6. Dezember 2008)

XellDinch schrieb:


> ich wünsche der kompletten Buffed Community und dem Buffed Team ein Schönes Nikolaus Fest mit Reichlich Gefüllten Schuhen.



Ich auch!


----------



## Serran (6. Dezember 2008)

Ebenfalls!

Was hattet ihr in euren Stiefeln? Ich einen Schoko-Weihnachtsmann.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Dezember 2008)

jo ebenfalls...ich hab nix bekommen wir legen auf nikolaus nicht viel wert.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2008)

20 Euro zwei Schoko Nikoläuse von Milka und eine Weihnachts Spezial Tasse von Milka =D


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

Mines of Moria... endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, frohen Nikolaus euch noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Templer2k (6. Dezember 2008)

schlkiese mich den glückwünschen an ^^


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

ein nikolaus
einen haufen schokolade
wundersamerweise noch einen nikolaus (irgendjemand versorgt die ganze umgebung mit gratis nikoläusen)

einen wii nunchuk
ein wii mega sports pack
mit:
ein lenkrad
ein ding in das man eine wii remote stecken kann und zocken kann wie mit nem konselcontroler
einen golfschlägeraufsatz
2 tennisaufsätze

kam bei mir an


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ja lieb  
Euch allen auch ein frohes Fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Joa euch allen auch von mir n schönen Nikolaus^^
bekommen nix wird nich so wert draufg elegt bei uns im haus^^


----------



## Exo1337 (6. Dezember 2008)

Jop von mir auh frohen Niklaus an die Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (6. Dezember 2008)

Dominosteine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Dominosteine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


zuhause den domino day nachbauen?^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

euch auch einen Frohen Nikolaus^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Dezember 2008)

Was die Leute an sowas immer finden ... ist doch nen ganz normales Datum ... o.O Genau wie der 24te - für mich auch nen normales Datum. 
Ich bin froh heut nichts zu bekommen. Wenn ich was haben will, geh ich los und kauf mir was. 

*Stolz auf leere Schuhe!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Was die Leute an sowas immer finden ... ist doch nen ganz normales Datum ... o.O Genau wie der 24te - für mich auch nen normales Datum.
> Ich bin froh heut nichts zu bekommen. Wenn ich was haben will, geh ich los und kauf mir was.
> 
> *Stolz auf leere Schuhe!*
> ...



aber für kinder is sowat ein schöner tag^^ mein kleiner hat sich gefreut als er gesehen hatte das der Nikolaus ihm einen Kinder Schokoladen Mix in die Stiefel gepackt hat^^

Das strahlen in den Augen is mir alles wert^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> aber für kinder is sowat ein schöner tag^^ mein kleiner hat sich gefreut als er gesehen hatte das der Nikolaus ihm einen Kinder Schokoladen Mix in die Stiefel gepackt hat^^
> 
> Das strahlen in den Augen is mir alles wert^^



Naja, das kommt halt immer auf die Erziehung an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd meinem Kind sagen, dass es keinen Weinachtsmann, keinen Nikolaus (Was ist da eig. der Unterschied o.O), keinen Osterhase und all das andere Zeug, gibt. Dem werd ich bestimmt nicht so nen Müll einbläuen.
Ich freu mich schon auf die Anrufe anderer Eltern: "IHR SOHN HAT MEINEM SOHN GESAGT, DASS ES KEINEN WEINACHTSMANN GIBT!!!!!!" xD *wegrofl*


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Gut is deine Meinung^^ 
Aber i finde man sollte die Phantasie eines Kindes net einschränken und das (finde ich) tust du damit^^
Wie bereits gesagt is dein Ding^^


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht warum Kinder und besonders die Erziehungsberechtigen den 6ten Dezember als 2te oder wie man es nimmt 1te Weihnachten betrachten.
Wirklich traurig.


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

was is den bitte daran so verkehrt seinem Kind ein Schokonikolaus bzw en paar Süßigkeiten in die Stiefel zu packen?? das hat doch nix mit Weihnachten zu tun??
Gut einige übertreiben es echt aber ne Kleinigkeit hat noch keinem Kind geschadet^^ und i fand es als Kind immer toll en paar Süßigkeiten abzugreifen^^



Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> 20 Euro zwei Schoko Nikoläuse von Milka und eine Weihnachts Spezial Tasse von Milka =D



Und dir gefällt es ja anscheinend auch^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Dezember 2008)

In Frühen Tagen des ausgehenden Spätmittlealters wurden am 6. Dezember Geschenke vergeben, anstatt zu Heiligabend. zur Erinnerung und Huldigung an die Taten Sankt Nikolaus' von Myra, dessen Todestag eben dieser Tag ist... im Zuge der Reformation und der Ablehnung von huldigungen an Heilige wurde dann eben an Weihnachten bzw. Heilig Abend Geschenke verteilt anstatt am 6. Dezember, weil man auf diesen Brauch nicht verzichten wollte. Das hat sich freilich mittlerweile wieder relativiert, dass also auch am 6. kleinere Sachen wie Schokolade etc. geschenkt werden und die große Bescherung dann Heiligabend.

Also vom eigentlichen Sinne her IST der Nikolaustag das "Erste Weihnachten", weil eben Geschenke damals an diesem Tage vergeben wurden und erst später am 24sten.

(Zumindestens soweit ich jetzt nicht zuviel durcheinander gebracht habe *gg* Pöses Geschichtsstudium)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. Dezember 2008)

@Dracun mir gefällt natürlich der 6te besonders wenn ich etwas bekomme doch wenn Kinder Wunschzettel schreiben und sich z.B. eine Konsole,Handys etc. wünschen und sie dann noch bekommen naja...Mir gefällt es nicht.
Ich meine damit:Kleinere Sachen wie Schokolade oder jede andere Süßigkeit,bisschen Geld etc. ist vollkommen Ok nur es soll sich mit dem Materiellen in Grenzen halten.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finds jetz auch n wenig hart ins Gericht gegangen wens heist is nich unwichtig ich mein Kleinigkeiten is doch schön nich nur Kindern Freund Freundin oder so es is doch einfach auch ne schöne Geste egal obs stimmt oder obs nich so bedeutend wie Weinacht is... Jetz wird hier schon geflamed weils Leute gibt die Menschen ne kleine Freude bereiten des find ich ein wenig lächerlich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Dezember 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> @Dracun mir gefällt natürlich der 6te besonders wenn ich etwas bekomme doch wenn Kinder Wunschzettel schreiben und sich z.B. eine Konsole,Handys etc. wünschen und sie dann noch bekommen naja...Mir gefällt es nicht.
> Ich meine damit:Kleinere Sachen wie Schokolade oder jede andere Süßigkeit,bisschen Geld etc. ist vollkommen Ok nur es soll sich mit dem Materiellen in Grenzen halten.



Das hat sich eigentlich schon vollkommen zerschlagen. An was denken Kinder, wenn Du sie fragst: "Woran denkst Du, bei dem Wort Weinachten?" . Der Größte Teil wird sagen: "Geschenke!". Der zweitgrößte Teil wird mit "Süßigkeiten!" antworten. Aber denkst Du, dass auch nur 1% der Kinder sagen wird: "Juhu, Zeit mit der Familie verbringen."
Der Mensch ist extrem Materialistisch. Er will das Beste vom Besten, will besser leben als der Durchschnitt.
Wenn Kinder etwas nicht so Tolles bekommen wie etwa Schulkameraden, dann sind sie unzufrieden.

Das gleiche mit Erwachsenen, nur ist bei denen der Anteil geringer, die mit "Geschenke" antworten. Da kommt eher "Weinachtsessen" etc.

Für mich zeigt Weinachten immerwieder, dass Kinder falsch erzogen werden. Wenn man Kindern etwas verbietet bzw. verwehrt, heulen sie rum und machen Terz.

War ich anders? Nein.
Bin ich anders? Im Aspekt des Materialismus: Nein. Genausowenig wie jeder andere Mensch.

Nicht umsonst existiert das Sprichwort: Geld regiert die Welt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. Dezember 2008)

Naja wird sich nie ändern der Mensch is so gemacht... schlecht erzogen weis ja nich da müsste sich des gesammte Menschen Umfeld ändern aber das wird es nie liegt nich in der natur des Menschen naja^^
Aber ich versteh nich wieso du sowas Mies machen musst, weis ja nich aber lass doch die Menschen sich freuen ein glitzern in den Augen haben... ach ich liebe Weinacht ich schenke gern <3 Aber naja jedem die seine Einstellung


----------



## Raheema (6. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche euch auch alles gute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich habe einene Neuen Fußball und Süßes bekommen ^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

Also i kann nur sagen das ich Weihnachten eigentlich gar net mag^^Aber für meinen kleinen Spatz mach ich dann doch dat ganze bimmbamm drum herum.. und warum weil es für mich persönlich genau wie für meine Frau nix schöneres gibt als kleine Kinderaugen die strahlen , weil sie den Weihnachtsbaum sehen^^.
Natürlich bekommt er auch wat von uns aber dies is eher praktischer Natur. (siehe hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1251521 ) und für uns "Erwachsene"  is ein freudiger Moment den man gerne mit der engsten Familie verbringt^^

Aja i weiß jetzt schon das unser Sohn erstmal eher von den Kartonagen begeistert sein wird als von dem was er bekommt^^

Und man muss seine Kinder nur richtig erziehen um diese "Extrem Beispiel" von ToNk-PiLs nicht zu haben^^
Wenn man ihnen nämlich von Anfang beibringt das  es nicht der Sinn von Weihnachten is sich gegenseitig mit Geschenken zu überhäufen sondern die Familie, dürfte es keine Probleme geben^^


----------



## Thoor (6. Dezember 2008)

Völligbuffed (Ich darf dich doch so nennen nicht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Ich find deine Einstellung zum Thema Feiertage traurig... Es ist doch auf gut Deutsch gesagt kotzkübelscheissegal ob wirklich der Nikolaus durchgeht, ob am 24. Wirklich Jesus geboren ist, es ist doch scheissegal... das wichtigste ist, man ist glücklich, seis über Geschenke, Essen oder Famillie und man kann sich auf etwas freuen.....


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

stimmt tonkpils is doch VölligBuffed oder??^^ meine mich zu erinnern das er dat Ava auch hatte^^


----------



## Tabuno (6. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> stimmt tonkpils is doch VölligBuffed oder??^^ meine mich zu erinnern das er dat Ava auch hatte^^


jo hast recht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Völligbuffed (Ich darf dich doch so nennen nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier gehts nicht um Existenz und Nicht-Existenz, oder um Wahrheit und Lüge (Ich steh überings auf diese beiden Dinge und lache Leute aus, die sagen, dass ihnen die Wahrheit bei Menschen wichig wäre). Es geht für mich um den Aspekt der Erziehung und der menschlichen Psyche.

Ich werde meinem Kind etwas schenken. Zumindest zu Weinachten. Aber nicht, weil er Weinachten so feiern soll, wie viele, sondern damit er nicht vor seinen Schulkameraden dumm da steht, weil er nichts bekommt.

Klar wird er das erst nicht verstehen, wenn ich ihm sage, dass ich das wegen der menschlichen Psyche mache. Doch irgendwann ist er alt genug.


Wenn man seinem Kind etwas schenkt, soll man es gerne machen, aber ich bin der Meinung, man sollte es dabei nicht anlügen. Und das tut man mit diesem Weinachts-Hokuspokus.
Aber naja, meine Meinung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Dezember 2008)

Weisst du wieviele Kinder es gibt die sich auf Weihnachten freuen weil sie endlich frei haben, ein schöner Tannenbaum da steht, sie mit der Famillie zusammen sind und noch etwas geschenkt kriegen? Ich denke heute gehts um das und nicht drum, ob jetzt Jesus geboren ist oder nicht, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden....


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2008)

Tonk... es geht bei Weihnachten doch nicht darum, dass es jetzt einen Weihnachtsmann, Christkind, Knecht Ruprecht, was auch immer gibt sondern um die Zeit die man zusammen sein kann!
Es ist immer wieder schön, dass wenigstens zur Weihnachtszeit die Menschen ein Stück zusammenrücken, eher bereit sind zu helfen und netter sind als sonst, dass man mit der gesamten Familie zusammensitzt und sich kleinigkeiten schenkt, nicht weil irgendwer angeblich an diesem Tag geboren sei, nein, weil man sich mag und sich gerne etwas schenkt, weil man etwas gutes tun möchte, einfach um des verzauberte Lächeln Willens desjenigen der beschenkt worden ist, der es eigentlich garnicht erwartete oder von einem Kind...
Man sitzt zusammen bei Kerzenschein, man singt Weihnachtslieder, erzählt sich Geschichten... darum geht es... nicht darum zu beweisen das es irgendwelche Imaginären Dinge gibt...
Warum sollte man einem Kind soetwas schönes nehmen wollen, nur um "gut" da zustehen, weil man seinem Kind, schon von Klein auf, großartig beigebracht hat, dass die Welt ein verdammter Scheißhaufen ist und es absolut nichts schönes existiert außer dem bösen bösen Kapitalismus und manipulierenden Glauben...

Abgesehen davon belügst du dein Kind doch garnicht, du führst nur fort, was Sankt Nikolaus von Myra einst getan hat... er war eine echte und reale Person und keine Erfindung...


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Weisst du wieviele Kinder es gibt die sich auf Weihnachten freuen weil sie endlich frei haben, ein schöner Tannenbaum da steht, sie mit der Famillie zusammen sind und noch etwas geschenkt kriegen? Ich denke heute gehts um das und nicht drum, ob jetzt Jesus geboren ist oder nicht, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden....


Stimm ich dir zu und wen ich so 10 Jahre zurückdenk dann find ich auch die Aussage von VölligBuffed übetrieben das Kinder sich nur auf Geschenke freun... Ich habs damals genossen der Geruch vom Christbaum aufstellen, schmücken dann des gute Abendessen dann natürlich Geschenke und am Abend diesen Kinder Sekt und alle schön im Wohnzimmer und natürlich Ferien^^ Also nur um Geschenke gehts glaub ich auch dem "verzogensten" Kind nicht des is einfach unmöglich...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Also nur um Geschenke gehts glaub ich auch dem "verzogensten" Kind nicht des is einfach unmöglich...



Sehr naiv ... wirklich.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Bist du in dem Forum um alle anderen runter zu ziehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du die schönste zEit im Jahr nicht magst gut, aber mach sie den anderen nicht kaputt.

Und deine Signatur erst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Bist du in dem Forum um alle anderen runter zu ziehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die schönste Zeit im Jahr findet nur alle 2 Jahre statt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (EM+WM für die Dummen)

Was ist so schlimm an meiner Signatur?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2008)

Tonk erinnert mich gerade sehr an Ebeneezer Scrooge...
Immer direkt nur auf die Penunsen, in welcher Weise auch immer... alles nur Humbug und schlecht...
Aber er ist noch schlimmer... er findet nicht nur arme menschen schlecht, nein es ist auch noch Naiv daran zu glauben, das der Mensch nicht von grund aus ein makabres, Geldgeiles Stück Scheiße ist, wie er es so gerne hinstellt... außerdem ist man dumm, wenn man EM+WM nicht für die schönste Zeit im Jahr hält...

Pass nur auf... demnächst besuchen dich ein paar Gute Geister...


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Tonk erinnert mich gerade sehr an Ebeneezer Scrooge...


Mich nicht, und weist du wieso? Ebeneezer hats am Ende eingesehen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2008)

Noch ist Zeit genug das auch er es einsieht...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Pass nur auf... demnächst besuchen dich ein paar Gute Geister...



Ok, ich warte gespannt darauf. Denen werd ich die Meinung geigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Hast du eigentlich Dr.House gesehen und glaubst jz das du genau so beliebt wirst wenn du dich wie er wie ein Misantroph auffürst?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich Dr.House gesehen und glaubst jz das du genau so beliebt wirst wenn du dich wie er wie ein Misantroph auffürst?



Ich mag House nicht. Der ist mir zu Optimistisch.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Und jetzt lachst du weil du so lustig bist oder was? Was machst du in dem Forum hier? Du ziehst uns nur alle runter.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

also ich persönlich hab mich immer schon mehr aufs gute essen und n schönen gemütlichen abend mit der familie gefreut. logisch sind geschenke auch toll aba ich finde schenken gerade so schön wie beschenkt werdn.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Und jetzt lachst du weil du so lustig bist oder was? Was machst du in dem Forum hier? Du ziehst uns nur alle runter.



find ich auch..


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> find ich auch..


Danke.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

finde ich nicht


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2008)

Du findest doch eh alles lustig Kamui, du zählst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dich kann man mit einer Kugel an einem Seil schon genügend begeistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Und jetzt lachst du weil du so lustig bist oder was? Was machst du in dem Forum hier? Du ziehst uns nur alle runter.



Ihr lasst Euch runter ziehen. "Gib dem Hund kein Leckerlie, dann folgt er Dir auch nicht."

Und ja, ich find mich witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr geht auch so schön drauf ein. xD


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Das ist traurig. Wenn du dich vor den Computer setzt und dich wie ein Arschloch aufführst um dich zu "unterhalten" was wohl die verzweifelte suche nach Menschenlichen kontakten ist weil keiner mit dir Reden will aus er werht sich gegen eine beleidigung. Es ist kein Grund dich zu flamen, dich zu ignorieren oder sonst irgendwass.
Es ist einfach nur traurig


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist traurig. Wenn du dich vor den Computer setzt und dich wie ein Arschloch aufführst um dich zu "unterhalten" was wohl die verzweifelte suche nach Menschenlichen kontakten ist weil keiner mit dir Reden will aus er werht sich gegen eine beleidigung. Es ist kein Grund dich zu flamen, dich zu ignorieren oder sonst irgendwass.
> Es ist einfach nur traurig


mehr als /sign kann man hier nicht mehr machen


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

JA GIEVE SCHNUR! selor


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Und ja, ich find mich witzig.



Fühlst du dich denn nicht jetzt total schlecht, weil du menschliche Gefühle zulässt?


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt weis er nicht mehr was er sagen soll. Schon schlimm, wenn das Leben einem einen Spiegel vorhält.


----------



## Manoroth (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Jetzt weis er nicht mehr was er sagen soll. Schon schlimm, wenn das Leben einem einen Spiegel vorhält.



entweder des oder er bereitet n mega post vor


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das ist traurig. Wenn du dich vor den Computer setzt und dich wie ein Arschloch aufführst um dich zu "unterhalten" was wohl die verzweifelte suche nach Menschenlichen kontakten ist weil keiner mit dir Reden will aus er werht sich gegen eine beleidigung. Es ist kein Grund dich zu flamen, dich zu ignorieren oder sonst irgendwass.
> Es ist einfach nur traurig



Von meinem momentanen Forenverhalten auf mein soziales Umfeld zu schliessen ist relativ stupide und zeigt den Anhang zu oft geführten Vorurteilen. Sprich: Du zeigst, wie leicht es sich Menschen machen.



Selor schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich denn nicht jetzt total schlecht, weil du menschliche Gefühle zulässt?



Au man. Ein weiterer dummer Kommentar Deiner Seite. Aber ok. Ich verstehe es, dass man sich in seiner menschlichen Intelligenz beleidigt fühlt, wenn man das asoziale Verhalten, das jeder Mensch gerne mal an den Tag legt auf krasse Weise vorgezeigt bekommt. Du merkst es sonst nur nicht, weil ich hier eine verschärfte Fassung veröffentlicht habe.

Naja, keine Zeit mehr für Spielchen. Muss Kinder der dritten Welt auslachen gehen. Bis dann.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Von meinem momentanen Forenverhalten auf mein soziales Umfeld zu schliessen ist relativ stupide und zeigt den Anhang zu oft geführten Vorurteilen.


Tut mir leid, aber ich lass mich nicht verwirren indem du Wörter benutzt die du aus deinem Fremdwörterbuch abgeschrieben hast.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Naja, keine Zeit mehr für Spielchen. Muss Kinder der dritten Welt auslachen gehen. Bis dann.



Und du versteckst dein gefühl verloren zu haben  hinter einer beleidigneden Phrase die einen extremen Tabubruch darstellt der vertuschen soll das du sozial volkommen inkompetent bist, und das nun endlich eingesehen hast.

Auf das du niemals wieder kommst.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> wenn man das asoziale Verhalten, das jeder Mensch gerne mal an den Tag legt auf krasse Weise vorgezeigt bekommt.



Nicht immer von sich auf alle anderen schließen... nur weil DU gerne so bist, heißt das nicht, dass jeder andere genauso ist...
Nur weil du dich gerne wie ein Arschloch aufführst um dich zu unterhalten, tuen das noch lange nicht alle... es sind immer nur ein paar Ausnahmen aber die haben leider immer die größte Fresse...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ist doch gar kein fremdwort enthalten


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Von meinem momentanen Forenverhalten auf mein soziales Umfeld zu schliessen ist relativ stupide und zeigt den Anhang zu oft geführten Vorurteilen. Sprich: Du zeigst, wie leicht es sich Menschen machen.


Man kann sein verhalten nich um 180 Grad drehen also is sicher was dran^^, auch an deinem sozialen Umfeld.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Nicht immer von sich auf alle anderen schließen... nur weil DU gerne so bist, heißt das nicht, dass jeder andere genauso ist...
> Nur weil du dich gerne wie ein Arschloch aufführst um dich zu unterhalten, tuen das noch lange nicht alle... es sind immer nur ein paar Ausnahmen aber die haben leider immer die größte Fresse...


Oh doch so wie manchen alle 2 Wochen trinken gehen, so mach ich als Antialkoholiker und Antiraucher meine 2 wöchigen Arschloch Touren^^ Jeden 2. und 4. Samstag im Monat traun sich die Leute nimmer aus den Häusern hrhrhrhr


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Auf das du niemals wieder kommst.



Das kann ich Dir leider nicht erfüllen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mitleid mit dir. 
Wirklich.


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

Lisu einfach ignorieren^^ bringt nix bei ihm da is hopfen & malz verloren und ja auch als VölligBuffed war er schon so zynisch^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

ich bin auf völligbuffeds seite.^

KRIEG?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> KRIEG?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann würdest DU untergehen^^


----------



## White-Frost (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann würdest DU untergehen^^


Krieg würde jeden untergehen lassen, aber is dafür nich grad der Nikolaus Threat einer der unpassendsten Möglichkeiten?


----------



## rEdiC (7. Dezember 2008)

Abnormal was manche hier zum Nikolaus bekommen oO. Zu viel Geld?


----------



## Dracun (7. Dezember 2008)

des wohl wahr^^ aber vllt sind des ja auch bei manchen wunschträume^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. Dezember 2008)

Nikolaus ist in knapp anderthalb Stunden vorbei. Ich denke es gibt ohnehin nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen, deshalb machen wir hier weiter.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=78993

Edit: Ist Urlaub nicht schön, da vergisst man doch glatt die Wochentage. Natürlich ist heute schon der 7. und Nikolaus schon seit über 22 Stunden vorbei. Danke für den kleinen Hinweis.


----------

